# Merry Christmas in different languages



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

AFRIKAANS geseënde Kersfees 
ARABIC miilaad majiid 
BULGARIAN Vasel Koleda
CROAT sretan Božic 
CZECH veselé Vánoce 
DANISH glædelig jul 
FINNISH hyvää joulua 
FRENCH joyeux Noël 
GERMAN frohe Weihnachten / fröhliche Weihnachten 
GREEK kala christougenna / kala xristougenna 
HUNGARIAN boldog Karácsonyt 
ICELANDIC gleðileg jól 
ITALIAN buon Natale / gioioso Natale 
JAPANESE meri kurisumasu 
KOREAN seun-tan chu-ka-hae-yo 
MAORI meri Kirihimete 
NORWEGIAN god jul 
POLISH Wesolych Swiat 
PORTUGUESE feliz Natal 
ROMANIAN un Crãciun fericit 
RUSSIAN Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva!
SARDINIAN bona pasca'e Nadale (logudorese) / bona paschixedda (campidanese) 
SLOVAK vesele vianoce 
SLOVENIAN vesel božic / vesele božicne praznike 
SPANISH feliz Navidad 
SWEDISH god jul 
TAGALOG maligayang pasko 
TURKISH Noeliniz kultu olsun 
VIETNAMESE Chuc Mung Giang Sinh!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you sure they're right ?.....I just don't wanna go saying it to any off our 'universal neighours' to find out I just told 'em there wife's a whore, or something


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

SERBIAN Srećan Božić


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Punjabi: Vadaiya chrismasdiya


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Nadolig llawen - any one guess??


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Bridges said:


> Nadolig llawen - any one guess??


Welsh?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> Are you sure they're right ?.....I just don't wanna go saying it to any off our 'universal neighours' to find out I just told 'em there wife's a whore, or something


That's number 7


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Chinese: Sheng dan kuai le


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

the danish is correct. : glædelig jul or God jul, >happy new year: godt nytår<


----------

